# Feel depressive and powerless? Positive thinking can save your life!



## JanetCrain (Feb 3, 2010)

Power of thoughts is immense may sound like a cliché to many. But I have come across so many individuals who have actually changed their life by determined and positive thinking that it is hard for me to ignore it.

i hope that you agree that thoughts are actually the starting point on which our actions are based. If you are 100 percent determined to succeed, come what may, then there is no reason that you will not succeed because accordingly you will work hard towards your goals.

This does not mean that there will be all work and no play for you. On the contrary, hard work and determined efforts will actually fill you with a sense of achievement, making you more relaxed and a fun-loving person. 

Another common characteristic, I have found in all the above-mentioned individuals, is their attitude towards facing problems. It is not that they don’t worry about problems, or don’t get stressed about it? They are humans, so they do go through all such emotions. But what distinguishes them from us is the fact that they also have the will power to accept the problems and challenges, as these come in their life, and find ways to deal with them too. 

Approaching a problem in a logical and positive way is difficult if the situation is entangled with emotional issues. But treating each problem as an opportunity to improve skills, grow and evolve is what can be termed as the winning formula that gives you the strength to change your life.

I am looking forward to learn about your experiences...


----------

